# Clothes prices



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm moving over there in about 4 weeks and as I live in Newcastle, I generally wear jumpers, so need a new wardrope for moving over there!

I believe there is a shopping festival on over there at the moment, so would it be worth my while leaving most of my shopping until I get out there? Are there big bargains to be had?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I think the DSF (Dubai Shopping Festival) is not such a great deal, but it brings in the business!

I'm from the US, so I find that good quality clothing for the right price is still easier to find at home than in the UAE. Europeans might feel differently. There are certainly plenty of shops to choose from for the average-sized male/female. Gap, Banana Republic, M&S, Debenham's (sp?), Zara, Top Shop, etc. are all there to choose from. Some think that the quality of the Gap and Banana Republic items are actually lower than found in other countries...I don't know if there's any truth to that, though. I suppose it all depends on what you consider expensive, how much it would cost at home, etc.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

I am moving in a few weeks as well (from Mexico) so I am in the same situation, so I decided I will do my shopping once I get there, I am only taking a few basics and favorites with me. I feel there is a decent variety of stores, at reasonable prices, and prices at the Designers Outlet Mall are awesome. This mall is very similar to the designers outlets in UK, but I felt is cheaper compared to the UK. Also more variety of clothes for very warm weather as well. And finally I'd rather pack lightly and don't pay excess luggage charges, and instead use that money to actually shop stuff in Dubai! 

Good luck,

Izzy


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

wait to you get here Crammy


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Where is the designer outlet mall.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The outlet mall, is on the Al Ain Rd


----------



## Elise_Marie (Jul 2, 2008)

Not if you're a "normal" size. The boyfriend is a 34" waist and has problems finding clothing during the shopping festivals... I moved here during the DSF in Jan and was horribly let down as there was nothing smaller than a size 6 or 4.

Do Both!


----------

